# Airclen by Thaiger Pharma



## dhesiuk (Jun 9, 2016)

Anyone here heard of Airclen? I'm not seeing much info about it, other than it's an Indian pharma company.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Anything by Thaiger pharma will be top notch


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

dhesiuk said:


> Anyone here heard of Airclen? I'm not seeing much info about it, other than it's an Indian pharma company.


 If it's thaiger it should be good. It should also be properly dosed as opposed to the '40mcg' tabs you find from most labs that are more than likely 60 or 70 IMO...........


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> If it's thaiger it should be good. It should also be properly dosed as opposed to the '40mcg' tabs you find from most labs that are more than likely 60 or 70 IMO...........


 Why do you think this?

Genuinely interested


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> Why do you think this?
> 
> Genuinely interested


 I have used s**t loads of Pharma grade Sopharma over the years, and have also used the Chinese stuff and another brand I can't remember. I have switched between them all whist running them out of curiosity to see the difference. 40mcg UGL has me shaking like I have just come off a three day bender. I'm fine on the pharma grade and only notice sides if I take more than 60mg on my first dose, it leads me to believe most UGL Clen is overdosed. Probably why there is so many rumours of fake Pharma Clen (which I have yet to see) due to people not feeling instant sides from it. Thaiger are more refutable and I would believe them to dose their products properly IMO.

This is all anecdotal experience by the way, but it is what I have found personally through using it weekly for years. (I use a small amount pre workout)


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I have used s**t loads of Pharma grade Sopharma over the years, and have also used the Chinese stuff and another brand I can't remember. I have switched between them all whist running them out of curiosity to see the difference. 40mcg UGL has me shaking like I have just come off a three day bender. I'm fine on the pharma grade and only notice sides if I take more than 60mg on my first dose, it leads me to believe most UGL Clen is overdosed. Probably why there is so many rumours of fake Pharma Clen (which I have yet to see) due to people not feeling instant sides from it. Thaiger are more refutable and I would believe them to dose their products properly IMO.
> 
> This is all anecdotal experience by the way, but it is what I have found personally through using it weekly for years. (I use a small amount pre workout)


 Cheers


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> Cheers


 No problem.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Anything by Thaiger pharma will be top notch


 X2


----------



## dhesiuk (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks for all your responses. Makes my trip to India all the more worthwhile


----------



## Bungle (Oct 20, 2016)

Actually Thaiger was from Thailand, now operating from India, there is plenty of fakes here in India of Thaiger, alpha and meditech. Be careful, if buying test you'll get from a pharmacy, test e(testoviron) or sustanon. You'll also get salbutamol tabs 2 & 4 mg. Just be careful if you buy, use the anti counterfeit thing on websites, if it has been checked before, it's a dud.

You will also get your serms and ai's from a pharmacy.


----------

